# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Pse nuk paguhet Energjia Elektrike/Rryma ne Kosove?

## FISI.SOLITERIT

Pyetja ime eshte e lidhur me mosfurnizimin me energji elektrike te mjaftueshme ne Kosove, e si arsyetim shtese mirret edhe mospagesa e faturave te energjise elektrike/rrymes.

Besoj qe secili edhe ata qe e paguajne rrymen, kane ndonje sqarim per ata qe nuk e paguajne rrymen.
*
1. Çeshtje politike* ( pasi serbet perbejne 9% te popullsise, ndersa kane borgje prej me shume se 35 % ne Korporaten Energjetike te Kosoves, mirepo Kosova eshte e jona (Shqiptareve))
*2. Çeshtje ekonomike* ( pasi kushtet ekonomike nuk i mundesojne, mirepo ka ekzistuar Udhzimi qe pa paguar faturat e rrymes nuk mund ta regjistrosh automjetin, si rezultat i saj 1 person i regjistronte 50 automjete ne emrin e vet )
*3. Shprehi e keqe e pasluftes* ( pasluftes UNMIKU ka liruar nga pagesa ne fillim qytetaret e Kosoves me arsyjen deri sa te rimekemben, pas pasojave nga lufta)
*4. Mungesa e Ligjit* ( pasi se Korporata nuk ka paditur, dhe nuk ka mbrojtur pasurine e korporates, dhe nuk ka kerkuar me Ligj ekzekutimin e kthimit te borgjeve)

----------


## geezer

mendoj se  jan dy  *gjendja ekonomike* dhe tek disa *shprehi e keqe e pasluftes* !

----------


## e panjohura

Eja merri 40 euro pension,e shife a po mund ta pagush!Dhe tjetra,psh.une e paguaj, njejt furnizohem me rryme si ai qe e paguan si ai qe nuk paguan,dhe keshtu i humben edhe ata pak konsumator qe paguanin!

----------


## drague

keni Shqiperine si moter  mos u qani,...cfare te mbjellesh do korresh.

----------


## FISI.SOLITERIT

Poashtu dua t'iu tregoj qe per rastet sociale ka perjashtime, ku vete Korporata ne bashkpunim me Komune perjashton personat te cilet plotesojne standardet qe kerkohen per t'i larguar nga obligimet ndaj KEK-ut.

E panjohura, gjithashtu me pelqeu komenti jot lidhur me mundesine e humbjes se konsumatoreve qe paguajne rryme, 1 kercnim ka qene patjeter edhe modeli ABC, ku A- lagjet qe paguajn me shume ( reduktime te vogla ose 24/7 do te kene rryme) B- do te kene 4 me 2 gjate krizave, dhe C - cdo problem ne KEK - nuk do te kete rryme.

Drague, a ka material neper webfaqe, ku mund te spjegohet qe edhe nena Shqiperi ballafaqohet me probleme te llojit te njejt sikur Kosova, nese po do te isha mirenjohes.

----------


## alibaba

Rryma nuk paguhet dhe nuk duhet të paguhet.

Pasi hyri UÇK në Prishtinë, të huajt kanë vendosur të paguajnë rrymën e qytetarëve për tri vjet rresht, dhe e kanë paguar, mirëpo KEK i kërkon nga qytetarët që të paguhen ato vite.

Pastaj rryma është jashtëzakonisht e shtrenjtë, jo vetëm në krahasim em pagat tona por edhe në krahasim me pagat e perëndomorëve.

Shqiptari merr 150 € pagë, rryma vje 50 €

A ka bir nane si e paguen rrymën kshtu?

Ja shtojmë edhe pagesën e ujit, telefonit, borllogut, tatimin e shpisë, tatimin në pagë, shpenzimet për udhëtim, buka që hahet në punë, plus disa shpenzime që shefi i kërkon nga punëtorët psh punëtorët nganjëherë duhet të blejnë vegla pune me lekët e tyre.

Ça mbetet për punëtorin? Nuk ka bukë. Po me pas edhe grue e thmi? Ma mirë mytu dikun.

Norvegjezi merr 4000 € pagë dhe rryma nuk i vjen ma shumë se 20€.

Rryma është shtrenjtë, plus e kanë futur popullësinë në borxhe, plus ne ashtu kështu po paguajmë, kush të tha që s'po paguajmë, ato lekë që qeveria po ia jep KEK-ut për çdo vjet vijnë nga taksat që paguajmë ne.

BËJ THIRRJE MOS E PAGUANI RRYMËN, ATA JANË HAJDUTË.

----------


## dardani8

Une  cuditem me disa ketu, eshte ceshtje ekonomike, jo asnje pike bile.
Para luftes jame me se i bindur se gjendja ekonomike e  Shqiptareve ne Kosove ka qene per 100 here me e keqe se tani, Serbve nuk ju ka interesuar se si e keni gjendjen ua kan vu denimin 1000 Marka ishte ne ate kohe brenda dy Jave po si  paguajte ose shkoje ne  burg ose ckucej rryma, dhe te gjithe e paguanin Rrymen.

Tani pas luftes Shqiptaret jane qytetruar pijn eme se 100 Kafe ne  dite e per Rryme nuk kane te Holla.
Per ata qe nuk kane eshte Tarifa Sociale ce dmth nuk kane neoje te  paguajne.

----------


## drague

mos e paguni rrymen as taksat celeni nji tynel qe tju lidhi me Afganistanin dhe ja u pafsha hajrin. 

alibab po folim per Kosoven e jo per Norvegjine.

----------


## e panjohura

> Une  cuditem me disa ketu, eshte ceshtje ekonomike, jo asnje pike bile.
> Para luftes jame me se i bindur se gjendja ekonomike e  Shqiptareve ne Kosove ka qene per 100 here me e keqe se tani, Serbve nuk ju ka interesuar se si e keni gjendjen ua kan vu denimin 1000 Marka ishte ne ate kohe brenda dy Jave po si  paguajte ose shkoje ne  burg ose ckucej rryma, dhe te gjithe e paguanin Rrymen.
> 
> Tani pas luftes Shqiptaret jane qytetruar pijn eme se 100 Kafe ne  dite e per Rryme nuk kane te Holla.
> Per ata qe nuk kane eshte Tarifa Sociale ce dmth nuk kane neoje te  paguajne.


Deri sa te vraposh me ba dokumentacionin per te treguar se je rast social te shkojn jo dy paga po edhe me shum.Shkaut ja kemi pagua  po thua,e kemi pagua po kemi pas rryme,e besa nuk ka qen kjo kriz e varferi e skajshme.Shkollimi eshte shum i shtrejt,e ku ti marrin te shkretet te paguajn?Nuk te paska prek varferja ty si duket!Nuk them mos te paguhet por e kan teprua me shtrejtimin e saj!

----------


## alibaba

> alibab po folim per Kosoven e jo per Norvegjine.


Fol edhe për Zimbabve sa për mue bre shoq.

Kur s'ki ku mi marr qysh do me pague. Nuk mund të hanë njerëzit bukë për gjysmë më pak për të paguar rrymën që veç është e paguar.

----------


## e panjohura

> Fol edhe për Zimbabve sa për mue bre shoq.
> 
> Kur s'ki ku mi marr qysh do me pague. Nuk mund të hanë njerëzit bukë për gjysmë më pak për të paguar rrymën që veç është e paguar.


O nuk te del as gjysem racioni nese ke familjar tjere ne shtepi!

----------


## alibaba

> Tani pas luftes Shqiptaret jane qytetruar pijn eme se 100 Kafe ne dite e per Rryme nuk kane te Holla.
> Per ata qe nuk kane eshte Tarifa Sociale ce dmth nuk kane neoje te paguajne.


100 kafe në ditë i pini ju që po e vjedhni popullin, që po ia merrni popullit 50 deri 100 € në muaj në emër të pagesës së energjisë elektrike.

Rryma nuk duhet të paguhet deri në momentin kur KEK vendos të fal gjitha borxhet, dhe të lirojë rrymën për dhjetë herë.

----------


## alibaba

> O nuk te del as gjysem racioni nese ke familjar tjere ne shtepi!


Në fakt duhet me vdekë, dhe duhet me lanë porosi që mishin tand me jav shit ndonjë populli kanibal e me qato pare me pague rrymën. Këtë po kërkon shteti jonë i dashur.

----------


## alibaba

Energjia Elektrike Nuk është Luks, Është Nevojë Elementare. Luks është Pagimi I Saj.

----------


## drague

Ore  djale shpellar do ngelni tan jeten.

ps.kafet e Prishtines jan plot cdodite.

----------


## alibaba

> Ore djale shpellar do ngelni tan jeten.
> 
> ps.kafet e Prishtines jan plot cdodite.


Nuk do të thotë asgjë kjo. 

Një qytet me 600.000 banorë dhe me numër shumë të vogël të kafeneve për numër banorësh, sigurisht që do jenë plot.

Një lagje e tërë e Prishtinës (më e madhja), me mbi 100.000 banorë nuk e ka asnjë kafene të vetme (Kodra e Trimave). Edhe lagje tjera periferike me numër të madh banorësh, kanë një më së shumti katër kafene.

Shumica e kafeneve janë të përqëndruara në qendër. Çdo prishtinas do vijë aty për kafe. 
Kjo bën që të mbushen kafenetë. Dhe mos mendo që të njëjtit njerëz shkojnë çdo ditë në kafene. Masa të tëra adoleshentësh, studentësh etj. e kanë problem që të shkojnë një herë në javë në kafene.

Ata që shkojnë çdo ditë janë hajdutët që po e rrjepin popullin. Të tjerët shkojnë një herë në dy-tri javë.

Pra një herë në dy-tri javë shpenzon 50 cent, a krahasohet kjo me pagesën e rrymës prej 50€ në muaj??

Madje po t'a marrë makiato të vogël ajo kushton vetëm 30 cent.

Kështu që MJAFT MË ME BULLSHIT, KOSOVA I KA PUNËT KEQ.

STOP PAGESËS SË RRYMËS.

----------


## mendimi

Mendoj se problem me i madh per KEK se pagesa e rrymes eshte vjedhja e rrymes, as gjysma e rrymes se hargjuar nuk regjistrohet. Problem tjeter i madh per KEK eshte mos pagesa kolektive e rrymes nga serbet. Problem tjeter i madh per KEK eshte mos kursimi i rrymes dhe perdorimi i saj per nxemje siq nuk ndodh askund ne bote.

Tani KEK u, ka gjetur menyren me te keqe per mbulimin e humbjeve, pra shtrejtimin e rrymes, qe dmth do ti humb edhe ata konsumator qe paguajne. Alibaba ka te drejte duhet edhe shqiptaret te rebelohen ne menyre kolektive te mos paguajne. Si munde te mos paguhet rryma nga serbet si proteste ndaj pavaresise. Atehere pse e perdorin rrymen e kosoves, munde edhe te mos e perdorin si proteste. Politikuajt tane duhet me dhune te hiqen nga ato karrige qe kane zene, eshte e turpshme ti jepet paret e taksave KEK ut, dhe njekohesisht te arsyetohet mos pagesa nga serbet. Pra na paguajme dyfish rrymen edhe taksat.

E theksoj qe popull me injorant se ne Kosove ska as ne Afrike, vjedhet populli ne menyre te hapur, keqperdoret, sundohet ne menyre diktatoriale, vriten njerezit ne mes te Prishtines ekzekutohen si qente (ne fakt as qente nuk ekzekutohen ne evrope), dhe ne fakt kemi qetesi ne Kosove, nje pjese e madhe mbeshtesin qeverine, thjesht populli e meriton kete qeveri sepse jane kolektivisht budallenje. Ne cdo kafene te Kosoves njerezit qeshin me ate si vjedh thaqi e ramushi, dhe bile i levdojne se jane rrot same. TURP

Ska nevoje per protesta ne Kosove, ka nevoje per revolucion.

----------


## brezi97

*Ky nuk eshte problem vetem i Kosoves ,por edhe i Shqiperise.

Ne radhe te pare tarifat jane shume te larta dhe te ardhurat jetesore shume te uleta. 
Mesa po shoh kete teme duhet ta kete hapur ndonje qe i dhimbset KEK ose KESH me shume se familja e vet. 
Kur hapni tema "rrenqethese" gjoja per KEK apo KESH a e keni idene se cfare te ardhurash kane te dy popujt.
Statistikat tregojne qe nje personi i duhen te pakten 88.7 eouro ne muaj vetem per ushqim e te mos flasim per trajtim mjekesor, veshembathje, apo shkollim etje etj.
Keshtu qe ju adhurues,punonjes,menaxhere dhe gjynafqare te KEK-ut mendoni si njerez dhe jo si "pajisje elektrike" qe duket sikur veproni gjithmone me udhezim nga larte.
E sa per kafet qe dikush e kishte ngritur si te paqene kete fenomen , ose dikush tjeter thoshte kafenete e prishtines jane plot ; e vertete eshte jane plot dhe do te vazhdojne te mbeten plot kur ne nje vend ka papunesi e mjerim.
Sa per informacion te pergjithshem ne ato kafene hyjne njerez te cilet kane te paguajne vetem nje kafe dhe me ate nje kafe kalojne 1 ose dy ore , ne disa raste edhe ate nje kafe ua paguan ai qe ka me shume; por edhe sikur ta paguante vet shuma qe do te harxhonte ne muaj eshte diku rreth 20 euro ose diku 2500 leke te reja ne muaj e me keto leke nuk paguan dot as gjysmen e fatures MARRAMENDESE qe te vjen nga KEK apo KESH.

Ju lutem flisni pak me kembe ne toke e mos shkoni shume perpjete se do te filloni te fluturoni me PRESH*

*Mbetshi me shendet*

P.s ne sondazh shtoni edhe piken          *FUKARALLEK*

----------


## Llapi

> Pyetja ime eshte e lidhur me mosfurnizimin me energji elektrike te mjaftueshme ne Kosove, e si arsyetim shtese mirret edhe mospagesa e faturave te energjise elektrike/rrymes.
> 
> Besoj qe secili edhe ata qe e paguajne rrymen, kane ndonje sqarim per ata qe nuk e paguajne rrymen.
> *
> 1. Çeshtje politike* ( pasi serbet perbejne 9% te popullsise, ndersa kane borgje prej me shume se 35 % ne Korporaten Energjetike te Kosoves, mirepo Kosova eshte e jona (Shqiptareve))
> *2. Çeshtje ekonomike* ( pasi kushtet ekonomike nuk i mundesojne, mirepo ka ekzistuar Udhzimi qe pa paguar faturat e rrymes nuk mund ta regjistrosh automjetin, si rezultat i saj 1 person i regjistronte 50 automjete ne emrin e vet )
> *3. Shprehi e keqe e pasluftes* ( pasluftes UNMIKU ka liruar nga pagesa ne fillim qytetaret e Kosoves me arsyjen deri sa te rimekemben, pas pasojave nga lufta)
> *4. Mungesa e Ligjit* ( pasi se Korporata nuk ka paditur, dhe nuk ka mbrojtur pasurine e korporates, dhe nuk ka kerkuar me Ligj ekzekutimin e kthimit te borgjeve)


une mendoi se eshte kjo e 3-ta
*3. Shprehi e keqe e pasluftes( pasluftes UNMIKU ka liruar nga pagesa ne fillim qytetaret e Kosoves me arsyjen deri sa te rimekemben, pas pasojave nga lufta)*

sepse ata qe nuk kan  jan te liruem apo i kan te caktuar deri sa KV i kan gratis 
por mbas lufte u mesuen keq 
e tuten se kemi ma si kur ka qen pushteti pushtues serb 
pershembull serbia kur ishte 
vetem i virrte ne nji shtyll elektrike me nji gozhd apo i lente ne nji shitore fakturat me llogari se sa duhet te paguen nji shtepi  per krejt lagjen apo fshatin
dhe ne shkoishum vet i marrshum se jo te na shperndahen per shtepia 
dhe shqiptaret te nesermit u rreshtoishin ne rene te gjata per ta paguar rrymen
kjo eshte ma se e vertet e dim te gjith para lufte si ka qen

----------


## Guri i Kuq

> une mendoi se eshte kjo e 3-ta
> *3. Shprehi e keqe e pasluftes( pasluftes UNMIKU ka liruar nga pagesa ne fillim qytetaret e Kosoves me arsyjen deri sa te rimekemben, pas pasojave nga lufta)*
> 
> sepse ata qe nuk kan  jan te liruem apo i kan te caktuar deri sa KV i kan gratis 
> por mbas lufte u mesuen keq 
> e tuten se kemi ma si kur ka qen pushteti pushtues serb 
> pershembull serbia kur ishte 
> vetem i virrte ne nji shtyll elektrike me nji gozhd apo i lente ne nji shitore fakturat me llogari se sa duhet te paguen nji shtepi  per krejt lagjen apo fshatin
> dhe ne shkoishum vet i marrshum se jo te na shperndahen per shtepia 
> ...


---------------
Llap,kete here ke fole nga zemra,dhe kur flitet nga zemra folet drejte.

----------

